# Tortuga



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I Was Diggin Around In My Pile Of Rod Stuff And Found A Large Piece Of Turtle Shell. So I Decided To Build A 7 Ft. Casting Rod Out Of It. The Blank Is A Shikari Fast Action Sh11 6 To 12 Lb. In Mat Black. I Will Be Calling This One Tortuga. Should Be Very Interesting When Its Time To Choose The Thread Colors. I Am Not Even Going To Try To Figure It Out In Advance. Will Wait Till The Handle Is On The Blank. Then Have A look And Think About It . Suggestions Welcome. Randall


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

*tortuga*

I take it the rod will have a Slooooooooooooooooow action. Appears to be a challenge, keep us posted.

Good luck,

Pods


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Can't wait to see.....;0)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Fast Action Slow Retrieve [ Its All About The Pause ]*



Pods said:


> I take it the rod will have a Slooooooooooooooooow action. Appears to be a challenge, keep us posted.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Pods


 DEFINATLY NOT FOR THE NOVICE FISHERMAN. THIS ONE IS GUNNA BE BUILT FOR THE SLOOOOOW RETRIEVE. CORKY CATCH 2000 ETC. 
I am thinking about adding extra eyes randall


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

It goes without saying....when finished I think I know a guy who would kill for it. LOL

PM me when she is complete if you want to part with it..

JD


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

what about a orange and off yellow thread to match the polished shell?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*tortuga's handle*

Well After Numerous Combinations Of Cork. This Is It . I Found Athread That Looks Promissing, Its Gudebrod #5410 Trymar. Lt. Brown And Gold Metalic Size C. I Think I Will Use It For The Base Color. I Am Still Working On The Fore Grip It Has 3 Pieces Of Shell In It. Randall


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

That looks great


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Fore Grip*

Here Is A Pic Of The Fore Grip And Handle Ready To Glue And Wrap. Randall


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

That's 2cool.......


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Mother Nature*

Trying To Match The Handle To The Little Turtle's Multi Colored Shell Has Turned Out To Be Quite The Challenge. But Who Can Compete With Mother Nature. She Is The Greatest Artist Of All. I Hope I Can Get The Eyes Right. Randall


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Wrap*

Here Is The Wrap. Different Hu. I still need to tighten it a little. Randall


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Oh, Man...some lucky sucker is gonna be happy !!! LOL

Gotta go wipe the drool off my chin.....

Jim


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

Tortuga....you're suppose to buy this rod..;0)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*mass confusion*

i am calling this wrap mass confusion. it is supposed to confuse the fish. and thats when you nail him. slow but efficient. randall


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Nursie...I know, I know..The check is in the mail...LOL..thanx for the reminder, but this one wasn't gonna get away.

Like the "mass confusion" idea...kinda fits me to a "T"...and Randall, I am 'slow but efficient' so it oughta be a good 'podnuh' for the old goat.

Jim


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

WTG....Tortuga! you'll be happy..;0)


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Soon*

Thank You Jim. I Will Be Done In A Couple Days And We Will Hook Up. I Still Have To Figure Out The Wrap For The Eyes Eyes. Lol Randall


----------



## Castaway Kay (May 21, 2004)

Just saw this thread. That rod is BEAUTIFUL!! Truly outstanding workmanship! That is absolutley amazing!

Kay


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

Randall that thing looks freakin great man. really different colors that came out great!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Hmmm Where Is The Fish*

I Was Trying To Make An angel Fish In The Thread. Somewhere It Went South Though. I Am Hoping The Thread Gods.[you Know Who You Are] Could Tell Me Where It Went Off. Its Almost There. I Must Have Missed A Step Somewhere. Let Me Know If You Can Tell Where The Step Was Missed. Or If I Just Started Wrong. Mabey Elongated It A Little More. THIS PIC IS WAY CLOSE UP. Randall????


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Pretty amazing. I like it. I bet you could sell something like that for a good amount of dinero.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

WHOOOAAAA, there, Gorda !!!!

He's already sold it...LOL...but for an amazingly small amount of 'pesos'. Can't wait to see the finished stick..

Just a little free 'kudo' for Randall.. His prices for his 'art-work' are a heck of a lot less than you would expect...I'm talkin' 'Sub-Loomis'....

Waitin' with tongue hangin' out....but don't rush...LOL

Jim


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I like those colors, too. Goes w/ those inlaid grips just great. Jerry


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks*



Goags said:


> I like those colors, too. Goes w/ those inlaid grips just great. Jerry


THANKS THAT MEANS A LOT JERRY. I THINK THIS WAS THE TOUGHEST ROD I HAVE BUILT IN YEARS. TRYING TO MATCH THAT **** LITTLE TURTLES SHELL 
WAS HOURS OF STACKIN CORK IN DIFFERENT COMBINATIONS TO GET IT EVEN CLOSE THEN THE THREAD WAS A SHOT IN THE DARK. TIGHT WRAPS RANDALL


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

You need to elongate the pattern a little and make the belly of the fish in white or silver. The top a solid color. The pattern looks too busy for me.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Thanks*



ellisredfish said:


> You need to elongate the pattern a little and make the belly of the fish in white or silver. The top a solid color. The pattern looks too busy for me.


THANKS ELLIS, THATS WHY I POSTED THE CLOSEUP I NEED THE FEEDBACK. IT IS BUSY I HAVE TO ADMIT. IT LOOKS BETTER IN REAL TIME THE CLOSE UP WAS SCARRY BUT I NEEDED TO POST IT FOR YOUR FEED BACK. AND IT IS TACKEN IN STRIDE AND AS A LESSON FROM A VETERAN. I WILL TRY TO PICK IT UP A KNOTCH AND GET THE BOOK BACK OUT. TIGHT WRAPS RANDALL


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*lol*

Randell-

I just figured out you didn't use a real turtle shell...Peta reaction would have been funny though. Your wrap is real cool the way it is, I would say the gods looked kindly on you.

Take Care!
Jeff


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*shell*



GetEmGot said:


> Randell-
> 
> I just figured out you didn't use a real turtle shell...Peta reaction would have been funny though. Your wrap is real cool the way it is, I would say the gods looked kindly on you.
> 
> ...


NO JEFF SINCE TORTOISE ARE ON THE ENDANGERED SPECIES LIST IT WOULD BE A BIG NO NO TO ACTUALLY USE THE REAL THING. WE ARE VERY LUCKY TO LIVE IN TIMES LIKE THIS WHEN THEY CAN MAKE ARTIFICIAL PRODUCTS THAT LOOK SO CLOSE TO THE REAL THING AND LAST FOREVER IN SALT WATER. RANDALL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

*Happy Birthday TORTUGA 75 Yrs.*

Rod Will Be Ready Tomorrow Randall


----------

